# Fodmap-sugar



## strato86 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi there, I'm pretty new to the fodmap diet, had IBS for about 8 years, and decided I've gotta try something new.I can't seem to find any info on sugar, I mean either table sugar or sugar found in sweets/candy.I can't seem to find any info telling me it is bad for me, even though I have been told these sort of sugars(Glucose, sucrose) break down in the gut and ferment causing huge amounts of gas.So can anybody tell me if they are to be avoided.ThanksDrew


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

yeah, so you can have any sugars not ending in -olSucrose (table sugar) is okMaple syrup is okYou can't have:LactoseFructoseHigh fructose corn syrupIsomaltMaltitolMannitolSorbitolXylitolHoneyAgaveMolassesFructansGalactansOligosacharidesPoloyles


----------



## firefly23 (Jan 1, 2012)

Korga said:


> yeah, so you can have any sugars not ending in -olSucrose (table sugar) is okMaple syrup is okYou can't have:LactoseFructoseHigh fructose corn syrupIsomaltMaltitolMannitolSorbitolXylitolHoneyAgaveMolassesFructansGalactansOligosacharidesPoloyles


----------



## firefly23 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does that mean demerara, unrefined and brown sugar is ok too?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't know what Demerara is. Unrefined raw sugar is ok (I'm guessing). Brown sugar is sometimes made by having molasses added, which is a FODMAP, so no.


----------

